# Preferred methodology of smoking CB



## rohfan2112 (Nov 7, 2013)

Got a pork loin in the wet cure to smoke this weekend for Canadian bacon. I've read about different methods for smoking but what is the general consensus here? Should it be cold smoked only, or cold smoked then hot smoked, hot smoked only? I was intending to do the cold then hot method to bring it up to 145 but is that the "right" way?


----------



## daveomak (Nov 7, 2013)

I would dry the surface and form a light pellicle at 120 deg for a few hours with the dampers wide open for good air flow then add smoke for a few hours.....  then the temp up 150-160 ish until the IT (142) was reached.....   That is only to try and keep it moist.....  dry, overcooked loin is terrible.... it may take 24 hours to get there....   I wouldn't insert the therm for the first 12 hours and clean and sanitize it first...    

Now for the disclaimer......  I haven't cooked a loin I really liked... Sooooooo, take it for what it's worth....

Dave


----------



## waywardswede (Nov 7, 2013)

The exact "right" way is something you kind of have to figure out for yourself.  We don't like our's really smokey, so the last time I did some I cold smoked for about 2 hours, then brought the CC temp up to about 200 for about 2 hours, then brought the CC temp up to about 225-250 until the internal temp of the CB was 145, which took about another 1 1/2 hours.


----------



## rohfan2112 (Nov 7, 2013)

WaywardSwede said:


> The exact "right" way is something you kind of have to figure out for yourself.  We don't like our's really smokey, so the last time I did some I cold smoked for about 2 hours, then brought the CC temp up to about 200 for about 2 hours, then brought the CC temp up to about 225-250 until the internal temp of the CB was 145, which took about another 1 1/2 hours.


Can I ask what kind of wood you used? I was going to use cherry wood for my CB.


----------



## waywardswede (Nov 7, 2013)

I used apple pellets in my AMNPS for the cold smoking, then apple chunks on lump charcoal once I started heating it up.


----------



## woodcutter (Nov 7, 2013)

I like a lot of smoke so I take the smoker temp up very slowly to get to 145 the long way. (4-9 hours) The big difference between hot and cold smoking results is how you are going to use it. If you are going to use it for sandwiches or eat it out of the refrigerator as a snack it has to be cooked. If you are going to use it as bacon or on a pizza etc., it would be better to cold smoke it. Cold smoked bacon is only cooked once. When I fry some of my hot smoked bacon it is being cooked twice so it is not as tender but is still good as it is just getting warmed in the pan.


----------



## foamheart (Nov 7, 2013)

Great advice. Sweet wood smoke, all vents and loveres fully open to get the water out. I think Bearcarver has a real nice progression on temperature upgrades to use for your first Canadian Bacon smoke. I think Disco may have one also but his is for Back Bacon.

Start really low and slow to dry for a hour maybe two first. Watch your smoke and your IT. The longer you take to get to 142.5, the longer you get to smoke it. Starting at about 100 degree IT, I think they basically used a 1 hour per 10 degrees IT increase, bump it up and hour and repeat. That will ensure a good dry time with 4+ quality hours of smoke. remember that 100 to 140 is optimal smoke absorption.

Pat dry w/ paper towels, Dry 24 to 48 hours in reefer to peclile, in the smoker at 110 degrees for about 2 hours

(if 110 is too much reduce the heat. Remember its cured you are in no hurry)

Bump or lower your temp to achieve a 10 degree IT increase in an hour  raising to approx. 110 degrees

Bump or lower your temp to achieve a 10 degree IT increase in an hour  raising to approx. 120 degrees

Bump or lower your temp to achieve a 10 degree IT increase in an hour  raising to approx. 130 degrees

Bump or lower your temp to achieve a 10 degree IT increase in an hour  raising to approx. 142.5 degrees

I know Bear and Disco have a much better chart for it, since its your first and all. After the first time you'll know what your pit does.

Watch your IT as started by all of the folks above, there is NO salvation for a dry loin. And even at 155 vice 145 you'll see a big difference.


----------



## rohfan2112 (Nov 7, 2013)

Thanks for all the good tips! I'll have to take some pics after--and maybe during--the smoking process.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 7, 2013)

rohfan2112 said:


> Can I ask what kind of wood you used? I was going to use *cherry* wood for my CB.


If you are using pellets, be sure and add something else to them.....   they don't burn well in the AMNPS alone....


----------



## rohfan2112 (Nov 7, 2013)

DaveOmak said:


> If you are using pellets, be sure and add something else to them.....   they don't burn well in the AMNPS alone....


Since you didn't specify I will use gasoline. J/K! I assume you mean a combination of cherry with hickory/maple/apple pellets. :)


----------

